# Our drill team at women and horses



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great videos! It looks like you guys had fun


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun!


----------

